
Apple’s Making Its Own GPU to Control Its Own Destiny - e15ctr0n
https://www.wired.com/2017/04/apples-making-gpu-control-destiny/
======
Doches
Why doesn't Apple buy AMD? I know there's a perennial dance around their
buying Intel, but that would probably raise some pretty gnarly questions
(antitrust, for a start).

But AMD has solid GPU experience, solid x86 and chipset experience, and with
Ryzen is (finally) making some headway against Intel's CPU lead. What's not to
love?

